
Minibrains developed at Johns Hopkins could reshape brain research, drug testing - 2a0c40
http://hub.jhu.edu/2016/02/12/mini-brains-drug-testing
======
dawnbreez
For some reason, the first thought I had when I saw "minibrains" was "Spy
Kids".

